# time of day to take Clomid



## Aenor (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi all,
I'm about to start Clomid (assuming that AF bothers to arrive, but that's a separate issue). My question is how do you take the tablets? I know about the day 2-6 thing, but what time of day should you take them? With food or without?
Any advice appreciated. Thanks everyone,
Aenorx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

It's been several years since I was on clomid but I took the pills in the evening, not long before going to bed...this seems to help ease some of the side effects as you sleep through them.  However, it doesn't really matter what time of day you take them, or whether with or without food (but I found better if I had eaten something!).

Also be prepared that you may not get any side effects, or you may get a few...and they can vary month to month, person to person.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Aenor (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks Minxy, that's really helpful.

Aenorx


----------



## Sue74 (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi 

I agree with Minxy I use to take mine in the evening that way I slept through the side effects, they made me feel quite down so by morning my mood was ok, not that DH would agree!!!!

Good luck with the clomid hun


----------



## Aenor (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks Sue! 
Not sure I'm looking forward to these side-effects...
Ax


----------



## dianne1985 (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi 

Ive just took my last tablet today from my first round of clomid. I took mine on a morning with my breakfast. i wasnt looking fwd to side effects and was really worried about how bad they wud be - but luckily i haven't experienced any. People have told me that they tend to get worse the longer u take them for so hopefully ull get a bfp on your first go before u need to take it again xxx


----------



## lesleyr (Jul 26, 2009)

this is good 2 know as i was wonderin the same question. I start clomid at end of month beginin of next.  Hope u ave alot of luck with ur course of clomid hun n get a bfp 1st time xx


----------



## amberboo (Jan 22, 2007)

oh now I'm confused

I have been told to take 2 tablets and when I asked I'm sure I was told one in morning and one in the evening.

Have I maybe not understood the consultant or has anyone else taken clomid this way?


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there amberloo

I was never on 2 pills a day....only prescribed 50mg (as was on to boost as ovulate fine).  I have read of some women who are prescribed 100mg or more to split them over morning and evening.

I really wouldn't worry as you can take clomid any time of day, it's just if take at night then "hopefully" less side effects but that can vary.  I remember when I was on it I used to take it just before I went to bed, during working week would be fairly regular time but at weekends could change quite a lot...one time I forgot to take it completely and didn't remember until about 5am so took it then and then took my next one later that night, as usual.

Just take them as you've been advised by nurse and I'm sure you'll be fine.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## amberboo (Jan 22, 2007)

Thank you very much for your help> I was sure that was what the cons told me to do but then when I read other things I started to doubt myslef.

Thank you again


----------

